# Added a BU9 Nano this week.



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

After searching more than a year for the right pocket pistol for me, I purchased a Nano this past week and I am very please with my results at my first range visit yesterday. At 7 yards or less I can easily put six rounds in a six-inch circle just pointing my arm in the right direction and firing quickly. Taking time to aim produced excellent results out to 15 yards, but I didn't shoot much at that distance, or go beyond it, because shoot in targets at a distance is not my intended use of the gun. This gun is an easy to carry personal defense weapon, not one for a holes in paper contest.

The size of the gun and size of my hand are an excellent match. Most pocket guns are just too small for me to use with relative comfort. My two middle fingers fit perfectly on the grip, my little finger sits nicely under the magazine, and trigger finger hits perfectly on the small indentation designed for it.

I will confirm other reports that it does not like the 115gr rounds (which I ran out of yesterday), but performs flawlessly with the 124gr rounds (which is all I will buy for it in the future). It is the perfect defensive gun for me in that it is likely to always be with me so I'll have it when I need it. It is not "perfect," but close enough for me and may well be the best $415 I ever spent.


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

Like the Green!


I picked up my Nano a month ago and really like it. I wish it would run the 115gr ammo though! (I have a bunch of 115 laying around from a previous 9mm I own)

I finally was able to get lucky enough to check the website at the right time and pickup a couple 8rd mags from Beretta last week (I checked back later that day and they were sold out again). With the extension, it really feels good in the hand. I haven't been able to get to the range to feel the shooting difference, but I think it'll be a sweet addition!


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

grabo172 said:


> Like the Green!
> 
> I picked up my Nano a month ago and really like it. I wish it would run the 115gr ammo though! (I have a bunch of 115 laying around from a previous 9mm I own)
> 
> I finally was able to get lucky enough to check the website at the right time and pickup a couple 8rd mags from Beretta last week (I checked back later that day and they were sold out again). With the extension, it really feels good in the hand. I haven't been able to get to the range to feel the shooting difference, but I think it'll be a sweet addition!


After break in I am able to put 115gr through mine with very few problems... maybe 1 in 100 shots.. I carry 147 for personal protection.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

With the shortage of available ammo right now I started off with some of the 115gr I had and it was fine on the first hundred, but the second hundred gave great practice at dealing with the various ways the gun could jam.  I've got a good supply of 124gr now so I'll stick with that.

I got a good buy on the green handle and it only took about 5 minutes to swap it out with the black one. The desk where I keep it at home has a black leather writing surface and the green makes it easier to find.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

run several boxes of 124 gr.... then try using the 115 gr.... i think you will see a big difference... love my nano.... point and shoot at about 7 feet is pretty dead on.... in fact i think i do better than trying to aim...


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

fast20 said:


> run several boxes of 124 gr.... then try using the 115 gr.... i think you will see a big difference... love my nano.... point and shoot at about 7 feet is pretty dead on.... in fact i think i do better than trying to aim...


I agree there is no need to aim with the sights at 7 feet; just point and shoot for excellent results.


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

Went to the range and shot with the 8rd mag today...

AWESOME!!

It feels a million times better with the extra grip and I was much more accurate.

Put 50 rounds if Rem UMC green box 115 through it with no problems at all. (That tells me at least 85% of my FTEs were operator induced )

If you can find the 8rd mags, pick them up! I am loving it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool! I bought one just this last week, but due to too much crap going on this weekend, have not been able to get out to shoot it! I will get out this coming Saturday and see how it shoots. Couch Potato, I like the green grip frame - mine came in black.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I swapped out to the green grip frame just after purchasing mine. Beretta's MSRP on grip frames for the Nano is $39 for all four colors currently manufactured, Black, Dark Earth, OD Green, and Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Be very careful when swapping out the frames.. there is a little spring that puts tension on the slide lock that can be impossible to find if it falls out...ask me how I know.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry everybody here, and not trying to start an argument.....and this is coming from a Beretta lover.........just can't like the Nano.........no external safety, no slide release, need a tool to break down....first firearm from Beretta that I think they missed the ball.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Sorry everybody here, and not trying to start an argument.....and this is coming from a Beretta lover.........just can't like the Nano.........no external safety, no slide release, need a tool to break down....first firearm from Beretta that I think they missed the ball.


Does not offend me.. I carry mine everyday and love it.. for the fact that it does not have external safety or slide release.. you don't need them. You don't need a tool to break it down either..just use a shell casing. It is easy to clean and a great shooter too. With the extended mag it fits my hand nicely.. my wife loves hers too.

I also own other berettas.. 2 PX4 Storms & FS96 Inox .40.. All guns are not supposed to be the same. The thing with the Nano is that it is a sweet, simple carry gun. Concealed carry..


----------



## Thevolkp (May 26, 2012)

I own and carry my wife's (lol) Nano for its simplicity. My only other carry gun that I trust is my SA TRP.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

berettabone said:


> Sorry everybody here, and not trying to start an argument.....and this is coming from a Beretta lover.........just can't like the Nano.........no external safety, no slide release, need a tool to break down....first firearm from Beretta that I think they missed the ball.


I think it is why there are so many different gun models. I don't need an external safety or slide release. You're misinformed about needing a tool to break down. Although a punch and penny can be helpful, pulling the trigger and a thumbnail will get the job done. Just as well some people don't like it because they are hard enough to find as it is.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

So, in other words, if you don't feel like breaking your nail off, you need some sort of tool......Hmmmmmmmm


Couch Potato said:


> I think it is why there are so many different gun models. I don't need an external safety or slide release. You're misinformed about needing a tool to break down. Although a punch and penny can be helpful, pulling the trigger and a thumbnail will get the job done. Just as well some people don't like it because they are hard enough to find as it is.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

berettabone said:


> So, in other words, if you don't feel like breaking your nail off, you need some sort of tool......Hmmmmmmmm


Your nail would need to be very, very brittle to break as easy as it is to turn. I suppose women concerned about messing up their polish need a "tool," but they would likely need a "tool" of some sort for any pistol.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Couch Potato said:


> Your nail would need to be very, very brittle to break as easy as it is to turn. I suppose women concerned about messing up their polish need a "tool," but they would likely need a "tool" of some sort for any pistol.


Thumbnail works great..or pull a penny out of your pocket cause I don't want to break a nail. Lol

It is easier and quicker to brake down than my 1911..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Like I said.


Couch Potato said:


> Your nail would need to be very, very brittle to break as easy as it is to turn. I suppose women concerned about messing up their polish need a "tool," but they would likely need a "tool" of some sort for any pistol.


----------



## oneoclock (Aug 4, 2011)

Why break it down if you're not preparing to clean it? If you're preparing to clean it, don't you have your cleaning supplies and tools with you?

I think Beretta nailed it with this one. 

NO catches on outside. Concealed carry is very easy.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Couch Potato said:


> After searching more than a year for the right pocket pistol for me, I purchased a Nano this past week and I am very please with my results at my first range visit yesterday. At 7 yards or less I can easily put six rounds in a six-inch circle just pointing my arm in the right direction and firing quickly. Taking time to aim produced excellent results out to 15 yards, but I didn't shoot much at that distance, or go beyond it, because shoot in targets at a distance is not my intended use of the gun. This gun is an easy to carry personal defense weapon, not one for a holes in paper contest.
> 
> The size of the gun and size of my hand are an excellent match. Most pocket guns are just too small for me to use with relative comfort. My two middle fingers fit perfectly on the grip, my little finger sits nicely under the magazine, and trigger finger hits perfectly on the small indentation designed for it.
> 
> I will confirm other reports that it does not like the 115gr rounds (which I ran out of yesterday), but performs flawlessly with the 124gr rounds (which is all I will buy for it in the future). It is the perfect defensive gun for me in that it is likely to always be with me so I'll have it when I need it. It is not "perfect," but close enough for me and may well be the best $415 I ever spent.


The Nano is a fine pistol. After several hundred break-in rounds, it'll handle 115 gr target ammo as well as 124 and 147 gr SD Ammo. Enjoy!


----------



## oneoclock (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine has never had 1 hiccup from day 1. I have used 115 gr, 124 gr, 147 gr, only about 550 rounds so far. I know a few of the early ones had some trouble, but mine has been flawless.


----------

